# I can not update correctly the system



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2019)

I had a patch 12.0-RELEASE-p10. I am doing an update:


```
root@boss:/usr/home/pol # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 27 patches.....10....20... done.
Applying patches... done.
(I push the "end")
...skipping...
~
...skipping...
...skipping...
~
...skipping...
...skipping...
etc etc
```



No result. I press Ctrl- Z

I am doing this procedure a second time

```
root@boss:/usr/home/pol # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
(I push the "end")
...skipping...
~
...skipping...
...skipping...
~etc etc
```
No result. I press Ctrl- Z

```
...skipping...

Suspended
```
But 
	
	



```
freebsd-version
12.0-RELEASE-p11
```
 ????? but i did not

```
freebsd-update install
```
 !!!!!!!

But I click again:

```
root@boss:/usr/home/pol # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
(I push the "end")
...skipping...
~
...skipping...
...skipping...
~etc etc
```


```
freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```
I can not understand what is happening. This has never happened during the upgrade


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2019)

pavlar said:


> No result. I press Ctrl- Z
> 
> ```
> ...skipping...
> ...


What's with the "suspending processes" business?


What do the following commands return?
`freebsd-version -k`
`freebsd-version -u`
`umame -a`


----------



## VladiBG (Oct 28, 2019)

Don't use CTRL+Z. It put the task into Jobs (suspend).
Learn how to manage your suspended jobs. (`jobs -l` #list  ; `fg %1` resume back to job No.1....etc.)
Learn how to scroll in "less" program.
Use "q or Q or :q or :Q" to scroll down and quit the "less" less(1) result page that you view after the `freebsd-update fetch`

ps.
if you want to send SIGINT signal(3) use CTRL+C

Example:
start `top` program
put it into suspend using "`ctrl+Z`"
list suspended jobs using "`jobs`"
return back to job1 using "`fg %1`"


----------



## pavlar (Oct 28, 2019)

```
freebsd-version -k
12.0-RELEASE-p10
```


```
freebsd-version -u
12.0-RELEASE-p11
```


```
uname -a
FreeBSD boss 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64
```
P.S.
"q"  and Ctrl -C didn’t work, so I took advantage of Ctrl-Z

What should I do now to correct the situation?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2019)

There's nothing to correct. P11 was a timezone correction, it didn't update the kernel. So the kernel is still p10.



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-19:18.tzdata.asc
		


As others have noted, don't use ctrl-Z.


----------



## mark_j (Oct 28, 2019)

It's the pager when you see "skipping". Press <space> to view output if you wish.
(Ctrl-C won't work in the pager/vi). Just ":q" till you reach the end of the output.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2019)

Before that, I pressed "end" ( "Enter") and it worked. But this time it did not work. Maybe there was a lot of " skipping" that the end was not visible for a long time and I just did not wait.


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2019)

It is unclear why such a large number of lines "...skipping..." began to appear. I think because P11 is only a timezone correction. It seems to me that it was not necessary at all to point "..skipping..." to non-renewable parts of the system


----------



## Beastie (Oct 29, 2019)

pavlar said:


> Before that, I pressed "end" ( "Enter") and it worked. But this time it did not work.
> [...]
> It is unclear why such a large number of lines "...skipping..." began to appear. I think because P11 is only a timezone correction.


No it has nothing to do with the nature of the latest update. It's because the pager was changed from more(1) to less(1). But the change happened quite some time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 29, 2019)

Beastie said:


> No it has nothing to do with the nature of the latest update. It's because the pager was changed from more(1) to less(1). But the change happened quite some time ago.



You can always get the old behavior back by changing "less" to "more" in /root/.cshrc:


```
setenv    PAGER    more
```


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2019)

Beastie said:


> No it has nothing to do with the nature of the latest update. It's because the pager was changed from more(1) to less(1). But the change happened quite some time ago.


But I have:

```
setenv  EDITOR  vi
setenv  PAGER   more
```
I changed "less" to "more" 1 year ago  in December


----------



## Beastie (Oct 29, 2019)

pavlar said:


> But I have:
> 
> ```
> setenv  EDITOR  vi
> ...


In which file did you set that?


----------



## pavlar (Oct 29, 2019)

Beastie said:


> In which file did you set that?


" in /root/.cshrc


----------

